# WHAT DO YA THINK?



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay, not quite used to this board yet, but i definitely need a place to talk/brag/cry, etc, etc., about my gsd. i've had Storm since he was 8 weeks and he is such a luv. here is a pic of him. what do ya think about the ears? he is 10 months now and everyone says to give up hope. then others say don't worry. some gsd's ears don't go up until way over a year old. he is 10 months and fastly approaching 80 pounds. then i heard the bigger the gsd, the longer for the ears to stand. they do go up from time to time so he has the potential. here's my baby, floppy ears and all.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Have they EVER been up?? Honestly, if he is 10 months old, I would not expect them to come up, specially if they've never been up. Weird things do happen once in a while though.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I had the same ear problems with Bear, as he approached his first birthday he already weighed in at 95lbs! One ear up, one down. I tried every method of taping and glueing to no avail. But i've learned to be happy about a floppy ear and it seems to fit his goofy personality!

Storm is so handsome!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My guess is that they will be what they are. At his age, I would have to say they will stay like that.

And those that say the bigger the dog the longer it takes the ears to stand are WRONG. However it can be said that bigger and heavier the ears can take longer to stand.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

This canine nutrition specialist told me that while they are teething, they will go up or down and do weird stuff. Don't they stop teething by the time they are 6 mos. or so? Please say it is so because my 5 mo. old has his ears down still and is driving me NUTS. Please help, it is obvious all of you out there have more experience with GSDs than me<<<


----------



## extremegiants (Mar 16, 2008)

Teething varies between 16-20 weeks of age, and the ears will come up and down when this happens. Normally taping will begin between 4.5-5 months when teething is over. At 7-8 months if they haven't stood up on their own, they probably won't. 
If the ears have been taped, but are a little flimsy when removed, there is a chance that they will get stronger and stand up on their own. 
If all else fails, you can get some ear implants!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: frenchThis canine nutrition specialist told me that while they are teething, they will go up or down and do weird stuff. Don't they stop teething by the time they are 6 mos. or so? Please say it is so because my 5 mo. old has his ears down still and is driving me NUTS. Please help, it is obvious all of you out there have more experience with GSDs than me<<<


This isn't entirely true. They CAN go "up and down and do weird stuff" before and during teething. However with all of the pups I have had once they were up, they STAYED up even during teething. BUT it seems like the larger the ears the longer it can take(especially if the ear leather is very think or thin). My pups/dogs have always had fairly small ears(or maybe I should say "normal sized".) compared to some dogs that look like they have sattelite dishes on their heads.


----------

